# High Tech



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Last week my Wife and I attended a late afternoon concert give by a group called the Ethel Quartet. Since we both had some free time, and I had free tickets she said lets go. I looked the group and it seemed that it was going to be "cross over" It turned out to be music composed by Native Americans, and was interesting for about 45 minutes. What was interesting was the fact that there was no music on the stand, but each player had an Ipad on the music stand. I have a feeling that this may be the wave of the future, at least for younger chamber players. the Ipads where plugged into a master outlet and controlled by a foot pedal for each player.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Quartetfore said:


> Last week my Wife and I attended a late afternoon concert give by a group called the Ethel Quartet. Since we both had some free time, and I had free tickets she said lets go. I looked the group and it seemed that it was going to be "cross over" It turned out to be music composed by Native Americans, and was interesting for about 45 minutes. What was interesting was the fact that there was no music on the stand, but each player had an Ipad on the music stand. I have a feeling that this may be the wave of the future, at least for younger chamber players. the Ipads where plugged into a master outlet and controlled by a foot pedal for each player.


I've seen that a number of times in the past couple of years. Especially for new works.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Quartetfore said:


> What was interesting was the fact that there was no music on the stand, but each player had an Ipad on the music stand. I have a feeling that this may be the wave of the future


I have also heard of this and I can never see this as a substitute for genuine musicians, perhaps for wanabe musicians who do not have what it takes to play a musical instrument, sorry Quartetfore.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm assuming that the iPads were in lieu of a printed score, rather than a violin?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm assuming that the iPads were in lieu of a printed score, rather than a violin?


Or both....................I have seen a Violinist playing a concerto with a devise on a music stand and a foot pedal it saved turning pages but most concert players know the works off by heart.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

The performers in the majority of chamber recitals I have attended, including luminaries such as the Arditti Quartet, have had a score in front of them whilst they played - hence my request for clarification.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

OK I am with you now.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

correct, it was rather than a paper score


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

The score was on the ipad, rather than a paper score on the stand


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

This does seem like the way of the future in my opinion. As far as I can tell it's superior to a paper score in every way. As an aside, Jordan Rudess, the keyboardist of Dream Theater, has been using scores on his Ipad for something like a decade now. Their guitar player John Petrucci just memorizes it all.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have seen iPads used for scores in piano recitals only, so far.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Quartetfore said:


> correct, it was rather than a paper score


I completely misunderstood your post, but I have been to a concert where the Khachaturian Violin Concerto was performed and the Violinist used a device on his music stand which was controlled by his foot but I don't know if it was an ipad it would approx 8-9 years ago.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I saw it just one time KenOC on the piano.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I saw it just one time KenOC on the piano.


I've seen it mostly for piano recitals. No need for a page turner.


----------

